# Book suggestions ... while waiting to TTC



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Hi there!

Is anyone familiar with a book called "Before Your Pregnancy"? Here's a link to a description of it:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/boo...4544096X&itm=1

I'm still about a year and a half away from being able to TTC (waiting for dh to finish school







), but I'm trying to get as ready as possible. I may just be grasping at straws here--trying to find books that I can read to somehow placate my need for anything related to TTC. I'm very antsy!

Any books you can recommend while I wait?

I already practice FAM (learned via TCOYF, which I've read hundreds of times by now







) and I'm losing weight and exercising to help prepare my body, too. I don't think there's too much else I can do but wait ... and perhaps do some additional reading to prepare.

Any thoughts or recommendations would be appreciated!
Thanks, everyone!
I wish you each the best!
K


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd love ideas as well! We're around 2.5 years til TTC (we both have to finish school.) I know that's forever away and I should just put it out of my mind and enjoy being "free", but I have baby fever bad! I completely understand where you're coming from Kharen!
(My friend tried to help me out of it by letting me babysit her very colicky baby last night - her husband lovingly calls her the "baby from hell." :>) - but that didn't help, I'd go back tonight and watch her again if I could!)

Book ideas anyone???

Kate


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Kharen-
I just remembered one I read recently that was fabulous. It's called "Having Faith" but I don't remember who wrote it.

A woman who is also an ecologist writes describing her pregnancy and first few years of her daughter's life while simultaneously talking about how pregnancy is affected by the whole world, mostly biologically speaking. It's a beautiful story (and not too heavy on details of science), and I'm glad I read it before (long before!







I becam pg so I can be fully aware of what's out there and make intelligent choices for myself and my future children.

(Not maybe the best book to read WHILE you're pg if you're super paranoid, but great for anyone and everyone else!)


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

I just read a book called "Babycatcher" by Peggy Vincent, which I really enjoyed--it's written by a midwife who tracks her career from the early 60s through the early 90s, at hospitals, birth centers, and doing home births. It was a good "waiting" book--baby-centered, informative, and really enjoyable, but you don't need to be pregnant to feel that it's relevant!


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Thanks so much for the suggestions everyone!

I will definitely check them out.

I wish you all the best!


----------



## shinigami_mistress (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi everyone!

congrats first of all on all who are TTC or already concieved!
I have not set up a plan on when we will try to concieve but sooner or later we will when we are sure that we're ready for it.

I was wondering if any of you have heard of a book called "While Waiting" ?
Shows alot of information on preparing yourself for your child to be.
what to expect from labour, afterwards, and beforehand.

in any case thankx for any info. one can give,

Later!







:


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I recommend:
Ina Mae's Guide To childbirth by Ina May Gaskins
The Baby Book by William Sears

also I suggest reading about issues like vax, circumscision and cloth diapers (it you haven't already). Those are all big decisions/counter culture that you can learn about now to make informed decisions.


----------



## peridot83 (Aug 31, 2006)

I just bought Healthy Parents; Better Babies.
http://www.amazon.com/Healthy-Parent...e=UTF8&s=books

I'll post when I get to read it but it looked like just the kind of thing I am looking for. I know the basics of what I need to do like get down to a healthier weight, take folic acid, etc. But this baby fever is making me want to do a little extra credit work. Also it looks like it addresses health issues for fathers which I think is important but rarely considered. It is frustrating to want to start TTC and not be able to start for almost 2 years, but it does give me that extra motivation to get my body and other things in place far in advance.


----------

